
ReasonML and TypeScript: Comparing Their Type Systems - kimsk112
https://medium.com/@siffogh3/reasonml-typescript-comparing-their-type-systems-620e4343221c
======
fxfan
This is not a comparison of theory or attributes, just a comparison of syntax,
so don't go looking for any type theory

